# Millie



## mcdanfam (Aug 27, 2013)

So proud of our pups...Millie is a little over a year now, she loves to work, train, and has passed her therapy dog test. She loves visiting patients and will soon be helping kids read at some schools in the area. A pic of her working during training, and another in obedience training.....















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mcdanfam (Aug 27, 2013)

Miles....is the brother...he is great in obedience training, agility and the starting of his protection training....he loves to work. 
First pic, during obedience training, second hiking in the woods on a boulder pretending to be king....















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fredh (Sep 10, 2013)

Congradulations to the 2 of you! She looks Impressive!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Beautiful dogs!!!!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Beautiful dogs and WELL DONE with all the training!


----------



## mcdanfam (Aug 27, 2013)

We have a dusting if snow....not normal for South Carolina....so everyone is out playing in the snow. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mcdanfam (Aug 27, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

